# Urban Decay Eyeshadow Must Haves!



## RedBetty (Mar 8, 2006)

Ladies, I'm a total UD virgin.  I need to know what are the stand out eyeshadows.  Also, if there are any UD that are Dupes to MAC, because I don't want anything like I already have.  Thanks.
(sorry if this topic has been done, I searched and didn't find anything.)


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 8, 2006)

Urban Decay's Oil Slick e/s is similar to MAC's Black Tied e/s.


----------



## RedBetty (Mar 8, 2006)

that one I knew I wouldn't get, because I have Black tied, and also from nars Night Clubbing, Night Fever, and Night Porter.  I think I have enough black sparkly e/s to last five lifetimes!  I want midnight cowboy rides again, and they are always out at sephora.com.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 8, 2006)

I love Midnight Cowboy Rides again!  I got it for my sister in the little skull case which has 9 shadows I think..  The colors weren't that similar to MAC's, because some of the shadows have so much glitter.  But they are a good value as you can get 9 shadows for $34!


----------



## cletus2894 (Mar 8, 2006)

Based on the HUGE variety of MAC colors, any UD has a pretty close match to a MAC color.  I simply have a lot of UD ones because I can get them from Sephora when I need to get my order to the $75.  Although, I will say that UD has more glitters and shimmers than MAC, at least IMO.


----------



## RedBetty (Mar 8, 2006)

That's very true, there is a mac dupe for pretty much anything.  I just want to try some of the more outrageous ones, the more shimmer and glitter the better!  And I want to get Peace, Graffiti, and Honey from the Deluxe collection.


----------



## Shawna (Mar 8, 2006)

I haven't tried the deluxe ones yet, but shotgun is my favorite pink/rose e/s ever.  There aren't any mac clones for it.


----------



## prsfynestmami (Mar 8, 2006)

I recently bought Midnight Cowboy and I think it's OK.  The only other UD shadow I have is Mowie Wowie.  Whenever I apply Midnight Cowboy ALL of the glitter ends up everywhere except my eyelids... Mowie Wowie doesn't do that as much.


----------



## lovejam (Mar 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RedBetty* 
_And I want to get Peace, Graffiti, and Honey from the Deluxe collection._

 
Those are exactly the ones I'm interested in getting. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Although maybe not Peace yet, since my Parrot e/s is still practically full.


----------



## hypodermic (Mar 8, 2006)

UD Vert is gorgeous and I do not know of a MAC dupe for it. Midnight Cowboy is another favorite of mine.


----------



## x20Deepx (Mar 8, 2006)

The brown eyeshadows are really nice (Baked, Half-Baked, Twice-Baked).


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Mar 8, 2006)

i love vert can't really think of anything mac wise similar to it and i love last call


----------



## xiahe (Mar 9, 2006)

last call, vert, or uzi


----------



## hypodermic (Mar 9, 2006)

I have last call also and I love it. Looks great with pinks! Crash is pretty too! Eggplanty purple with copper microglitter.


----------



## Nycutie182 (Mar 10, 2006)

Shot Gun is my favorite. hands down.

Using a little visine on your brush helps keep the glitter from falling, imo.


----------



## jeanna (Mar 10, 2006)

I don't own any UD shadows, but I recently got hired with Sephora and I know UD is definitely going to be one of my favorite brands! So excited. Thanks for this post - now I know which shades to grab first


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Mar 10, 2006)

I love Vert, Mildew, and Half-Baked! They have such good payout and the texture is great on those. I have a purple one as well but can't think of the name off the top of my head.
I have Maui Wowie but due to the glitter I'm not too fond of the texture.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Mar 10, 2006)

I love Polyester Bride!  It is the only shade of UD I have worn, but I love the texture and glitter content!  There is another one I really like, but don't remember the name.  It is a pale lavender color.


----------



## theraindrops (Mar 10, 2006)

X, YDK, Rust, Baked, Half Baked, Sin, Smog, Roach are great neutrals. Very long-lasting, too. No Glitter.
Mildew, Lounge, Shattered, UV-B, Last Call, Vert are beautiful colors. 
UD e/s were my first love. They last better on me than MAC e/s


----------



## theraindrops (Mar 10, 2006)

Audrey, do you mean Pallor? 
Oh, they have great purples, too: Cash, Metropolitan, AC/DC, Stalker.
Asphyxia is not my type of color, but it is very unusual.


----------



## theraindrops (Mar 10, 2006)

Smog looks like Stilas Golightly, Rust = Gorgeous Gold, Roach=Earthly Delight


----------



## sigwing (Mar 10, 2006)

You gotta try Roach and Lounge!!!  Roach is probably my favorite.  I also like Twice Baked.

I'd recommend finding one (or both if you can find the older one) of the palettes that has like 9 shades in it, because they're all good colors & is a great deal & great way to try different ones.


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 10, 2006)

Vert is love. it's truly a unique color. From the deluxe shadows, I just got peace, heat graffiti and fishnet. they're really lovely!


----------



## Cdjax (Mar 10, 2006)

My faves are:

Blunt (creamy beige with a hint of green)
Strip (metallic blue-ish silver)
Snow (golden white)
Baked (metallic copper)
Half Baked (golden tan)
Smog (neutral bronze)
Shattered (aqua)
Sin (neutral champagne)
Asphyxia (blue-ish purple)
Lounge (brown with a hint of green and red)
Crash (eggplant color with microglitter)
Green Goddess (grassy green)
Chains (golden greenish bronze)
Shotgun (peachy pink with microglitter)
Hot Pants (medium frosty pink)
X (gold with a hint of pink)


----------



## AudreyNicole (Mar 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *theraindrops* 
_Audrey, do you mean Pallor? _

 
I don't think so, but maybe I am confused!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It is one of their regular shadows in the round container - white with silver glitter.  Gee, now that will bug me...  Off to double check their website.


----------



## Sarahj31 (Mar 11, 2006)

I absolutely love Maui Wowie.  It's a very pretty medium gold with silver sparkle.


----------



## Jude (Mar 11, 2006)

UD Deluxe in Honey is the best gold ever.


----------



## mitsukai (Mar 15, 2006)

i LOVE halfbaked, its the perfect bronze. looks great with coppering, too. i have vert and its nice but a bit dark for me for greens. i prefer lighter. but halfbaked <333 cant live without it! especially if you have blue eyes, itll make them totally pop. shattered is nice, too.


----------



## hypodermic (Mar 15, 2006)

Shattered is very very close to Steamy, fyi.


----------



## aziajs (Mar 15, 2006)

I really like Fishnet from the deluxe collection.  I am going back to get Peace.  It's so pretty.  I LOVE Cherry.  It's so bright and pretty.  It's a nice and light without being chalky.  It's so vibrant.  Twice baked is cool.  I loved X in the store but when I got it home I couldn't see any of the pink.


----------



## user4 (Mar 15, 2006)

i want mowie wowie so bad... ive seen so many pretty fotds with it and i've seen it at sephora but they never have it...


----------



## banana (Mar 17, 2006)

I looooove shotgun.  I want to try the new shotgun shimmer version in case it's more wearable for everday.  But I usually just use tape to pick up the fallen glitter on my face or if I want glitter I use visine.

Some UD eyeshadows have MAC dupes but I find the UD formula is usually better.  Sorry!  Sin is very similar to Naked Lunch but I swapped Naked Lunch away and kept Sin.  Mildew is another favourite of mine but it's supposed to be similar to Humid.


----------



## mitsukai (Mar 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hypodermic* 
_Shattered is very very close to Steamy, fyi._

 
yeah - ive used shattered once or twice (don't own it) and i can't decide if i want to get shattered or steamy.. i own a somewhat similar color from too faced that i almost never use so i haven't spent the money on it yet. i wish i could compare them side by side.


----------



## electrostars (Mar 17, 2006)

I like AC/DC. It's the only UD eyeshadow that I've managed to keep & wear.. I have stalker too, but I don't wear it that much.


----------



## joytheobscure (Mar 18, 2006)

YDK, Smog, Vert, Mildew These are my favorites, I need more UD- they have such awesome staying power.    Smog is a gorgeous brown that I love to wear with golds and warm toned colors, YDK I pair with lots of brighter colors... I want baked though.


----------



## pugmommy7 (Mar 19, 2006)

i want that pallette too! seems to be chocked full of good es colors!


----------



## midnightlouise (Mar 20, 2006)

I have so many favorites it's hard to know where to start!  For me I would consider Blunt, Chopper, Baked, Smog, Maui Wowie, Sin, Asphyxia, Midnight Cowgirl, Urb, Mary Jane, Green Goddess, Grifter, YDK, Polyester Bride must haves.  I'm sure there are more but I can't think of them just now


----------



## tracie (Mar 21, 2006)

I have 30 or so of the UD shadows, when I get a camera again I'll try swatching, but my personal favs are vert, last call, half baked, ydk, chopper, blunt, x, and sin.  sin and naked lunch are a lot alike.


----------



## blueglitter (Mar 22, 2006)

Shattered looks gorgeous im a UD window shopper at the moment, but i would love to try some..... *credit card shiver*


----------



## cakes (Mar 25, 2006)

I love greens so I like vert, urb & mildew and I really want graffiti!


----------



## thejadedstar (Apr 3, 2006)

I just recently got two UD eyeshadows in swaps, and I love them! I have Uzi and SWF and they're nothing like any MAC that I currently own.


----------



## Eemaan (Apr 4, 2006)

chopper


----------



## lucylu (Apr 4, 2006)

i heart urb


----------



## go catatonic (Apr 6, 2006)

hypodermic said:
			
		

> UD Vert is gorgeous and I do not know of a MAC dupe for it.QUOTE]
> 
> i quite agree, vert is a great color.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Apr 7, 2006)

I LOVE midnight cowgirl!
i use it for almost everything!
Also, lately ive loved mildew blended w/ acid rain! It looks great!
And another favorite is crash and grifter. The only problem with grifter is that it is PACKED with glitter, so you gotta be really careful.
i have alot lol. but what can isay, UD is my favorite brand!
Grind is cool too if yuio need a nice whiteish color :]


----------



## Cool Kitten (Apr 11, 2006)

i love Acid Raind and Mildew!!!!!
I also have Asphyxia-very pretty and Stalker-a bit too much glitter.


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 20, 2006)

A member just informed us in this thread
http://www.specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=44108

that UD have discontinued a few of their fantabulous eyeshadows. Why would they do this?! I'm still in shock over their lipsticks being gone, does anyone remember how good they were? I have Jezebel and I swear it's heavenly. Hot, glamorous 50s red, creamy and matte, and long-lasting. 

I know this is supposed to be about their e/s mainly, but why do they discontinue so much in the one go?!?!


----------



## Wontpayretail23 (Apr 20, 2006)

I can't do the glitter ones they have because of all the fall out. But these are the ones I do have and kept. 

Snow (discontinued),
X,
Half Baked,
Rust,
Blunt.


----------



## Pure Vanity (Sep 12, 2006)

Asphyxia is my fave and mildew a close second.


----------



## MizMac (Sep 13, 2006)

I love all of the deluxe ones, the color payoff is soooooo amazing.  Esp if used over udpp.  I also love Midnight cowboy rides again, chains, all of the "baked" shadows, Mary Jane, and Vert.  I pretty much love all of them!!!!


----------



## MACtastic (Sep 13, 2006)

Sin is a definite must-have for me. Its the perfect neutral pinky-champagne color..great as a highlight for your brow bone or an all over lid color when you don't want to wear too much makeup. I'm big on green shadows too, and Acid Rain is my fav for that.

UD shadows have awesome staying power, I highly recommend them! Be sure to pick up the Primer Potion as well!


----------



## macluver (Oct 5, 2006)

I just got that Skull eyeshadow palette and I looooove Midnight Cowboy Rides Again and Twice Baked. So pretty!


----------



## Beautiful1 (Oct 5, 2006)

I Am Going To Buy Me Some Urban Decay Too! :cartwheel:


----------



## ViVaMac (Dec 22, 2006)

My favorite is X, perfect neutral/glow for me. But i've a lot of UD (my last love : honey in deluxe, perfect old gold).

I have a question : a makeup artist MAC recommand for me a quad : swimming, jest, sketch and honeylust but are these colors are similar to a Urban Decay color ? Thank you.

I have not a store MAC or Urban Decay for looking by myself, i go to Paris soon for my (futur) makeup ^^


----------



## tracie (Dec 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ViVaMac* 

 
_My favorite is X, perfect neutral/glow for me. But i've a lot of UD (my last love : honey in deluxe, perfect old gold).

I have a question : a makeup artist MAC recommand for me a quad : swimming, jest, sketch and honeylust but are these colors are similar to a Urban Decay color ? Thank you.

I have not a store MAC or Urban Decay for looking by myself, i go to Paris soon for my (futur) makeup ^^_

 

these are the closest comparisons i can think of..
swimming = ud vert
jest = ud sin
sketch = gash..maybe
honeylust = half baked


----------



## ViVaMac (Dec 23, 2006)

Thank you a lot Tracie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I buy only Sketch "dans ce cas" ("in case" i think so)


( yes, my english is beurk ^^)


----------



## ChrisChick (Dec 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tracie* 

 
_these are the closest comparisons i can think of..
swimming = ud vert
jest = ud sin
sketch = gash..maybe
honeylust = half baked_

 

I would say that Gash is more similar to Cranberry...


----------



## ViVaMac (Dec 24, 2006)

Thanks  Chrischick ^^

I haven't gash or cranberry so i buy sketch (and gash ^^)

Merry Christmas


----------



## hypodermic (Dec 24, 2006)

Swimming is much more... Yellow green than Vert. Vert is a very emerald green.


----------



## tracie (Dec 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hypodermic* 

 
_Swimming is much more... Yellow green than Vert. Vert is a very emerald green._

 
I like Vert way better than swimming, though.  My comparisons were just the closest colors I could think of, but I'd definitely choose vert over swimming, anyday.


----------



## crazy4lex04 (Dec 31, 2006)

My favorites are green goddess, urb (green with a little gold), and hotpants (pink).


----------



## Sugarplum fairy (Apr 12, 2007)

i love asphyxia, hot pant (my fav) , grifter and roach
roach is really elegant for great event


----------



## Showgirl (Apr 12, 2007)

Vert is beautiful, an absolutely unique green and the "must have" of their collection IMHO... Shotgun's another fave of mine, a beautiful shimmery rose/taupe neutral colour.

None of the other ten or so other colours I've had that are currently in their range I would particularly recommend over MAC stuff....

But, d/c ones I like and would recommend if you see them somewhere, grab 'em: 

-Pallor is the most beautiful metallic duochrome purple e/s (it's similar to Parfait Amour but ten times easier to apply, and a lot sheenier/more metallic)

-Rust is a medium apricot orange colour with a stunning green-gold duochrome through it, very pretty and quite unique


*grins* I recently got the opportunity to buy up a whole pile of unused UD "tester" pots for £1 a shot, many of VERY old colours, wasn't I a happy lass


----------



## eighmii (Apr 17, 2007)

i LOVE ud. especially the deluxe shadows. 

I did an experiment once. I was at the mall.. and I went to MAC and I was looking and I had all kinds of lines of different colors on hand, and so on.

Then I went to Sephora and I was looking at UD. And I got all kinds of those shadows on my hand as well. (which were very smooth)

THE NEXT MORNING WHEN I WOKE UP ALL THE MAC WAS GONE AND THE URBAN DECAY SPOTS WERE STILL THERE.

Its not even that much more expensive than MAC.. I love it.


----------



## s0damnbeautiful (May 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cakes* 

 
_I love greens so I like vert, urb & mildew and I really want graffiti!_

 
I just got Graffiti a few days ago and I haven't worn anything else since. It's perfection in an eyeshadow pot. It's one of the brightest, pure green colors I've ever seen and it stays that way. I cna't think of any MAC product that rivals it, and I have a LOT of MAC greens. 

Please buy it hahaha. It's so gorgeous. It blends really well with Juxt by MAC too ...


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 22, 2007)

Urban Decay is amazing, and I think their shadows are of a higher quality than MAC. 

My favorites are: 
-  Flipside (much brighter and more metallic than any of the MAC blue-green-teals)  

- X (gold with peach sheen, somewhat like Goldmine but better)

* Vert (UD) and Humid are one in the same, which is also true for Shattered (UD) and Shimmermoss, so those are two that you don't need. 

The deluxe shadows are great. I have Heat and Ransom, neither of which have MAC dupes that I have seen.  

I also plan to get Flash soon, its like Parfait Amour to the tenth power.


----------



## ArabianBeauty (May 29, 2007)

I just bought my first 4 UD shadows few days ago. I got: 

Sin
Twice Baked
Mildew
Green Goddess

and I LOVE ALLL OF THEM! The quality is really great and the color stays on for a long time. 

I am definitely going back to buy some more.


----------



## AppleDiva (Jun 5, 2007)

I just got Smog and Chains.  I also have Toasted, Stray Dog, and Mildew. I love them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I purchased Envy because I thought it was going to be like pompous blue, but I am not feeling it.  Will have to figure how to wear it.


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Jun 5, 2007)

I know this a thread for shadows, but the liquid liner in Smog is amazing!


----------



## Eleusis (Jul 24, 2007)

Graffitiiiii^^ = the perfect green


----------



## jenii (Jul 24, 2007)

Shag is a deluxe e/s, and I love it.


----------



## BeatrixKiddo (Jul 24, 2007)

For me Gash and Smog


----------



## darkbeauty27 (Jul 24, 2007)

Faves:

Regular shadows:

Asphyxia
Goddess
Mildew
Shattered
UV-B (discontinued but may be able to find on ebay)

Deluxe:

Pretty much all of them!  They're so soft, blendable, and highly pigmented.


----------



## AppleDiva (Jul 24, 2007)

Oh I want to add Stray Dog...very similar to Satin Taupe but has more sheen.  The Diva loves a lot of sheen.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jul 25, 2007)

def. mildew! Its a really nice green. And i loove it paired w/ acid rain


----------



## Cosmopolitics (Jul 28, 2007)

I personally think UD's frosty, sheeny shadows one-up MAC's in my humble opinion. I'm not so big on the glittery stuff as sometimes they can have a deal of fallout. 

I love the Deluxe collection. I currently own two of them, and plan to get the rest eventually. The two I own (Fishnet and Graffiti) are a must if you love to wear bold color (like I do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). The rest of the UD shadows that I own I consider   really, really great to to own (I consider them a must-have for my collection, anyway, I use them nearly every day), as well - X, Hotpants, and Green Goddess. Especially X. I don't believe there's a MAC dupe for it.


----------



## lainielainie (Jul 29, 2007)

Toasted and Sellout are wonderful on their own and together, they blend beautifully, Sellout is also great as a highlighter


----------



## Marielle001 (Jul 30, 2007)

Huge fan of Midnight Cowboy. I think it's a best seller for a reason. It blends well with a lot of other colors and I think it can be used well in a lot of different looks.


----------



## Candygirl (Aug 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_I don't think so, but maybe I am confused! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It is one of their regular shadows in the round container - white with silver glitter. Gee, now that will bug me... Off to double check their website. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
*I didn't go reading the entire thread so I'm sure that someone has come up with the name that you're looking for - but just in case - is it "Grifter?"  That was my first Urban Decay eyeshadow and my sister bought it for me.  I have so many of them now it isn't even funny!  I also like "SWF" "Urban Cowboy" "Stalker" "Scratch" - and I could go on and on!  I just bought "Goddess" but haven't tried it yet.  *

*By the way - hello everyone - as you can see, I'm new here.  I'll go and post my hello in the proper section once I make my way to it!*

*Have a great weekend!*

*Candy*


----------



## Kuuipo (Nov 18, 2007)

Roach, Miidnight Cowboy, Midnight Cowgirl, Roach,Twice Baked,Half Baked, Mowie Wowie and Eldorado. Very lovely abd very frosty neutrals. I don't care what kind of primer you use, they do fade. The little tins are adorable though.


----------



## iheartangE (Nov 25, 2007)

I have TONS of UD (it's my favorite makeup line ever) and I really love Baked-it's a gorgeous metallic bronze that I've never really seen anything comparable to (looks great with Roach).

Also, I have their Deluxe shadow in Underground, I haven't really heard many people talk about it but I absolutely love it as a crease color or paired with black for a smokey eye-it's my favorite smokey eye color ever, as a matter of fact!

My favorite CRAZY UD colors are: Gash (LOVE!!!), Deluxe in Ransom (never seen anything else like it!), Deluxe Graffiti, and Deluxe Sting.

Random sidenote: my favorite shadow ever in history was Big Bang, but it's been discontinued (so sad!).


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Nov 27, 2007)

half baked FTW


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Dec 3, 2007)

I haven't tried the other shadows from UD but I do have all the deluxe shadows which are pigmented and I LOVEEE THEM!!!


----------



## CassidyLovesMAC (Dec 6, 2007)

I love the new UD Deluxe Shadow in Graffiti! It's a bright green. Like a bright Kelly green and I really like it! I recommend it to you if you like using funky colors. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It looks pretty blended in with a Copper or Silver!


----------



## Karen_B (Dec 9, 2007)

I have the Urban Ammo pallette and I really like it, but for some reason I hardly ever reach for it! Maybe because it's hidden underneath a pile of other makeup paraphernilia... anyway, in that palette I love Smog, such a nice bronzey colour. Also Chopper is nice although it has a bit of glitter to it. Oil Slick is a great basic black.
I also have Twice Baked in a single pot, and that is the perfect brown! 

All in all, I think UD eyeshadows are great quality!


----------



## miszjenny (Dec 9, 2007)

i love the deluxe pallette.  the colors are all great!  they stay on all day and the colors look just as new when you put them on.  it has 9 eyeshadows for only 36.00 USD.


----------



## BarbaraM (Dec 16, 2007)

i have all the greens shadows so  for the green lovers i recommand those one:
green godness
mildew
chains


----------



## sharkbytes (Dec 18, 2007)

X is gorgeous!  Especially paired with MAC Cranberry, or Coppering.  It's definitely my fave UD, along with Gash, Crash, and Underground.


----------



## Briar (Dec 23, 2007)

Vert is my favorite green eyeshadow ever, it is so velvety and rich.  I love Roach and X for their versatility.


----------



## kitanaX (Dec 24, 2007)

ud definately have some of the best eyeshadows on the market - not only in terms of quality, in their color selections as well!


----------



## Deena (Dec 24, 2007)

My favs are Midnight Cowboy, Chains(shimmery olive green) and Goddess


----------



## uh_oh_disco (Dec 26, 2007)

Honey is, imo, the best gold eyeshadow out there. I have the deluxe palette and that's the shade I use the most, though they all blend brilliantly. Urban Decay make brilliant metallics, though I'm not too fond of how pearly the majority of their brighter eyeshadows are.


----------



## giggles1972 (Dec 30, 2007)

foxy and cult- MY ULTIMATE FAVS!!


----------



## Daphne69 (Jan 17, 2008)

YDK - I guess it is a taupe-y shimmer - is probably my all time fav and the one that gets the most use - it makes a great, soft, daytime "smokey" eye, smudged all around w/ a little dark brown liner underneath and lots of mascara.

Does anyone know if they still make "Roadstripe"?  I heard it was like a holographic type white but my local beauty supply doesn't sell it.


----------



## jennafizzy (Feb 29, 2008)

The Narcotic Matte eyeshadow is the most awesome thing ever. It is so pigmented, and rich, and has the kind of texture that the makeup forever matte shadows have. I wish they made more bright matte colors though.

I also own polyester bride, and it is really glittery and pretty, but the glitter gets everywhere, but I like glitter, so that's okay with me.


----------



## Kuuipo (Feb 29, 2008)

I gave away or threw out several dozen UD shadows this year. No matter what is used as a base (I hate their base,btw,dry and dull...) the glitter falls out, and the shadow then lookslike a wash of dust. The packaging is cute, the colours look great for 2 hours, but they don't last your workday nor do they last mine!Their more premium colours are velvetier and not glittery, but their shades are still limited.


----------

